# Tipps



## Fischers Fritz (12. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich war jetst schon zwei mal am Forellenteich, aber nicht zum Forellenangeln sondern zum Friedfischangeln.Ich lege eine Rute auf Grund mit Mais und eine nahe der Oberfläche mit Made.
Rotfedern und Brassen hat ich schon, aber ich will auch mal nen Karpfen oder ne Schleie fangen.
Anfüttern ist da verboten.
Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben?

Danke:m 

Gruß
Fischers Fritz


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Ähhh vielleicht ne dumme Frage aber wiso willst im Forellenpuff auf Friedfisch angeln ?
Ich denke mal jedes halbwegs natürliche Gewässer hat nen besseren bestand als n Forellenpuff !


----------



## Fischers Fritz (12. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Weil ich erst mit 14 allein Angeln darf.


----------



## kiepenangler (12. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich war jetst schon zwei mal am Forellenteich, aber nicht zum Forellenangeln sondern zum Friedfischangeln.Ich lege eine Rute auf Grund mit Mais und eine nahe der Oberfläche mit Made.
> Rotfedern und Brassen hat ich schon, aber ich will auch mal nen Karpfen oder ne Schleie fangen.
> Anfüttern ist da verboten.
> ...


 
wenn du eine auf grund mit mais legst ist das schon mal gut für schleie und karpfen. für schleie nehme ich am liebsten n maiskorn mit 2-3 maden als kombi. auf karpfen kann es dann auch ruhig ne maiskette sein, aber die beissen auch auf die kombi für schleien. vorraussetzung sollte dafür aber sein das es dort überhaupt schleie und karpfen drin gibt! weisst du, dass es dort welche gibt? sonst solltest du dich vielleicht erstmal danach erkundigen!

gruß und petri heil


----------



## Fischers Fritz (12. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Es steht da "Karpfen uber 32 cm und Schleien über 26 cm".


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Ich sage mal so diese Forellenteichbesitzer schreiben  immer jede Menge was da angeblich alles so bei denen rum schwimmt .
Bei diesem Karpfen über 32 und Schleien über 26 kanns sein das da 4 karpfen und 5 Schleien rumschwimmen (mal etwas extrem ausgedrückt)


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Das kann schon sein.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Wenn ein guter Bestand vorliegt dann empfehle ich dir folgendes. Hohle dir Forelli oder andere Trockene Pellets. Dann kannst du sie in einen PVA Beutel füllen verschließt diesen und hängst ihn an die Montage und verzichtest dafür aber auf das Blei. Ich denke wenn du damit anfütterst dann wird es keiner bemerken. Mache ich an Gewässern wo anfüttern verboten ist auch so. Du darfst neben deinem Platz natürlich keine Tüte mit Forelli stehen haben. Am besten du füllst die Beutel schon zu hause und nimmst dann nur sie mit ans Wasser. Nach dem Wurf mit der Grundmontage mit PVA Beutel lässt du die Schnur einfach locker hängen und wartest bis sie abläuft. Dann anschlagen. Die PVA Beutel bekommt man in einem Angelladen. Sie lösen sich im Wasser vollständig auf. Also nur Trockenes Anfutter verwenden und nicht mit Nassen Händen anfassen die dinger sonst erlebst du beim Wurf eine nicht ganz so schöne Überraschung. Statt der Pelletskannst du auch einen mix der aus trockenem Semmelmehl, Maden und Pellets besteht reingeben. Eine andere Alternative währe ein Duftblei was du ebenfalls im Angelladen bekommst. Dein Normales Blei ersetzt du dann einfach durch dieses Blei dippst du dann einfach in Lockstoff oder besprühst es mit Flavour. Dann machst du deinen Wurf. Das wären alternativen.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

@Karpfenchamp

Das mit dem PVA Beutel ist ne gute Idee,werde ich das nachste mal ausprobieren.
Kannst du mir die Montage nur noch mal erklären ich habs net so richtig verstanden.
Kann man auch normales Grundfutter nehmen?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (13. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Klar kann man da auch normales Grundfutter nehmen. Wenn du es nicht anfeuchtest. Du musst den Beutel bei einer Grundmontage einfach auf die Schnur fädeln. Also erst kommt der Beutel und dann der Köder mit dem Haken. Es empfiehlt sich einen Doppelwirbel an die Montage zu machen da du das Vorfach dann immer wieder aushängen kannst und dann den Beutel einhängen kannst. Du kannst in den Beutel eigentlich alles reinmachen was trocken ist.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (13. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Erst mal Danke.
Dann will ich aber noch wissen warum man kein Grudblei dran machen soll?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (15. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

So Tach noch ma,

Vielleicht wurds ja überlesen.
Warum kein Blei an die Montage?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> So Tach noch ma,
> 
> Vielleicht wurds ja überlesen.
> Warum kein Blei an die Montage?


 
Das kommt darauf an was für eine Rute du hast. Wenn du natürlich ne Pilkrute nimmst was ich dir nicht empfehlen würde dann kannst du dazu auch ein Blei nehmen. Wenn du den PVA Beutel mit dem Futter füllt dann wiegt der schon einiges. Wenn du dann eine weiche Rute nimmst und dazu ein Blei drann machst dann ist sie damit überlastet. Außerdem hat es áuch Vorteile kein Blei drann zu haben. Zum Beispiel fühlen die Fische dann gar keinen wiederstand beim Anbiss. Darfst die Schnur dann nur nicht danach spannen sonder du musst die Schnur so schlaff lassen wie sie nach dem Auswurf geworden ist sonst ziehst du deine angel unbemerkt mit rein.


----------



## worker_one (15. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Ich denke mal, weil du durch den Beutel genug Wurfgewicht hast und somit sich das Blei erübrigt.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (15. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Ja, genau das Wurfgewicht wie konnt ich das nur vergessen?

Aber treibt der Haken nicht weg?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (15. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Ich nehme dann ganz normales Friedfischgrundfutter.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (15. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Wie befestigt man den PVA Beutel an der Schnur?


----------



## hechthunter87 (15. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Wie befestigt man den PVA Beutel an der Schnur?



mit pva schnur


----------



## Schlei (15. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhh vielleicht ne dumme Frage aber wiso willst im Forellenpuff auf Friedfisch angeln ?
> Ich denke mal jedes halbwegs natürliche Gewässer hat nen besseren bestand als n Forellenpuff !


Ich angel selber im Forellenpuff auf Karpfen und fange sehr viele, am Besten mit
einer 0,3 gr Pose und einem 12er Haken und einem Maiskorn am Rand.
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet soll sie sich an Haken hängen.:m 
Eure Schlei|supergri


----------



## Fischers Fritz (16. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Wenn`s nächste Woche das Wetter zulässt Test ich es mal aus.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Du musst dir nicht zwingend PVA Schnur kaufen. Die ist teurer als die Beutel selber. Nimm einfach eine Nade. Dann befestigst du die Schnur am Öhr. Dann stichst du oben einfach mit der Nadel durch den Beutel und fädelst somit die Schnur durch den Beutel. Dann einfach wie gewohnt einen Wirbel an die Schnur machen und daran einen haken machen. Du must darauf achten dass das Loch nicht zuweit außen am Beutel ist denn sonst reißt der Beutel beim Wurf auf. Also mittig durchfädeln. Ich würde damit aber keine Gewaltwürfe machen. Also nicht mit Anlauf oder so.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*



			
				Schlei schrieb:
			
		

> Ich angel selber im Forellenpuff auf Karpfen und fange sehr viele, am Besten mit
> einer 0,3 gr Pose und einem 12er Haken und einem Maiskorn am Rand.
> Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet soll sie sich an Haken hängen.:m
> Eure Schlei|supergri


 
Am Forellenpuff ist es auch einfacher einen karpfen zu fangen weil dort 1. Fast immer eine hohe Bestandsdichte vorliegt und die Karpfen noch so dumm von der Zucht kommen. In freien Gewässern ist es schwieriger. Aber ich angle ja auch gerne auf Karpfen wenn man masse machen kann. Denn dann macht es richtig Spaß. Zum essen nehme ich die allerdings nicht mit. Karpfen schmeckt nicht.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (16. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

So jetzt weiß ich wie der Beutel montiert wird.
Aber wie macht man den Beutel zu?
Soll ich mehr am Rand angeln oder in der Mitte?

Danke:m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Angle mehr am Rand. Wenn bei dem Beutel kein Verschluss ist dann solltest du dir vielleicht Nadel und Faden einstecken und dann vor Ort zunähen. Müsste aber ein Verschluss dabei sein.


----------



## kiepenangler (16. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber treibt der Haken nicht weg?


 
kommt drauf an! ich würde es nich so machen. bei null wind kann das gehen. aber wenn nur etwas wind is, dann wird dein köder bzw deine schnur mit nem großen bogen über den ganzen teich treiben#q. also nimm lieber nen blei. außerdem erkennst du die bisse an ner schlaffen schnur nich gut! am besten die rute quer zum ufer stellen und die schnur leicht spannen. dann erkennste die bisse gut und der fisch merkt auch wenig widerstand.


----------



## gdno (17. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

also leute wisst ihr die tipps sind ja soweit ganz in ordnung ich bin aber der meinung das man es akzeptieren sollte wenn der forellenpuffbesitzer anfüttern verbietet
bei grossen forellenseen macht was ihr wollt abeer gerade an kleinen teichen kann man damit die wasserqualität doch recht stark einschränken und somit auch den zuchtforellen das (wenn auch kurze) leben schwer machen
denkt mal drüber nach



gruß euern gdno


----------



## Fischers Fritz (17. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

So klein ist der Teich ja auch net.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Lass dich nicht beirren und versuche es. Du kannst auch ein nur etwa 5g Grundblei nehmen und es mit dem Beutel kombinieren.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (17. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Reicht es auch wenn ich nur ein Bischen Schrott dran klemm?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Kannste auch machen


----------



## Fischers Fritz (18. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Okay das mach ich


----------



## Fischers Fritz (22. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

So hab mir heute die PVA-Beutel geholt.Verschluss ist keiner dabei.
Soll ich ins Futter noch etwas Mais mischen denn ich hab am Haken ja auch Mais?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

Das mach ich nie wieder mit PVA und Grundfutter.:r


----------



## Achim_68 (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*

What happened???


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. September 2005)

*AW: Tipps*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> What happened???


Freie Übersetzung: Was ist passiert?


----------



## sbho (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Tipps*

Jungangler verhaftet wegen verbotenem Anfüttern *LOL*?
 der Puffbesitzer (Forellenzuhälter) wurde rabiat???|krach:



Achim_68 schrieb:


> What happened???


----------

